# Can't get new Roamio to connect to Mac



## JasonFin (Sep 7, 2013)

I purchased a new Roamio Pro system a few days ago and it's basically been working well, but I can't get it to share shows with my Mac over my network.

I have Roxio Toast 11 Titanium software and have been using the included utilities Mac2TiVo and TiVo Transfer to transfer video files between my Mac and my old TiVo Series 3 HD unit. Unfortunately, this doesn't seem to work with the Roamio.

I have Mac2TiVo running on my Mac Pro, and it is currently sharing several files which worked fine on the old TiVo Series 3.

To attempt to access these files on the Roamio, I go to "My Shows". I see "Mac Pro (DVR)" at the bottom of the source list, with an exclamation mark icon. However, when I select that, I just get a screen with the message "The Mac Pro PC's Now Playing List could not be displayed because it is unavailable. Press LEFT to return to the My Shows List."

When I try to go the other way using the TiVo Transfer program on my Mac, it does not see my new Roamio on the network at all. I've verified that the media key is still correct.

Both my Mac and the TiVo Roamio are connected by Ethernet to the same router, so it seems like they should be able to communicate fine. I've verified that I can "ping" my Roamio's IP address from my Mac.

The TiVo network diagnostics show that my Roamio is connecting to the Internet fine. My Mac is also having no problems connecting to the Internet. I've tried resetting both my TiVo Roamio and my Mac but that made no difference. 

Is this a compatibility issue? I've noticed that on the TiVo help pages, the Roamio is not listed as a model compatible with TiVo desktop or the Roxio software, but I don't know if that's because it genuinely isn't compatible or if the pages just haven't been updated yet.

Being able to transfer videos from my Mac to my TiVo is extremely valuable for me. If this is something that is supposed to work, then I'd greatly appreciate any advice or help.


----------



## JasonFin (Sep 7, 2013)

After reading in another thread that some people have had network problems with switches. I thought I should mention that my TiVo Roamio is connected to the router via a 4-port 10/100 Dynex switch. My old Series 3 HD TiVo had no issues with this.

When I first set up the Roamio it had trouble connecting to the router, and since then has spontaneously lost its internet connection a few times, but it has always recovered on its own within a few minutes, and I did not see this as a serious problem.

Is it possible that the switch is preventing my Roamio from properly communicating with my Mac? I would have a hard time connecting it to the router directly because I would need a very long cord and there's no spare port, but I could manage this by rearranging my network if it seems likely to help.


----------



## Icarus (Jun 15, 2002)

I don't use toast, but kmttg is working on my mac with my roamio.

Some guesses because I'm not sure which method toast uses to talk to the box ...

- Enable network remote control on the roamio
- Check your sharing settings for the new box on tivo.com

In my case it took a day or so for kmttg and pyTivo to recognize the new box (which arrived unactivated), but you said yours has been activated and on your network for several days.

-David


----------



## StevesWeb (Dec 26, 2008)

Roxio is the cause of your trouble. Their Toast program will not talk to any Roamio, they say a future update will fix this. In the past Roxio software often gets fixed in a new, paid version upgrade.

I ditched Roxio on my Macs and was delighted to use kmttg. Works, free, actively supported.


----------

